# I need Help on starting!PLEASE HELP!



## crazyambitionz1 (Jul 21, 2009)

After reading various amounts of threads,i remain clueless on how to start.I dont know why maybe its the huge consumption of information in such a short time.
The only thing i have is a empty 20 gallon tank.
What do i need to start?
What to buy?
Type of Plants?
please help


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Buy some good lights. 1x55watts of power compact light would be fine, or possibly some T5 lighting if its around. Also, get a light timer so you don't have to turn the lights on and off every day.

From there, you can start buying plants and planting them. You really only need good lights to get started.

Optional but recommended things to get after that are; substrate that is relatively small grained (not sand though), CO2 (yeast method or pressure CO2), canister filters etc...

Fertilizers are recommended too especially with good lights, you have lots of choices, you can use dry chemicals or liquid fertilizers like flourish, sea chem, etc... or check out http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2 you will need KNO3 (nitrates), K2SO4 (potassium and sulfur), KPO4 (phosphates), CaCl (calcium), MgSO4 (magnesium), and CSM+B (trace nutrients) to get started. Dry chemicals will last you several years, liquid ones will last a few weeks and will cost you more in the long run.

The types of plants are up to you, I recommend lots of stem plants and fast growing ones until you learn the ropes. Check out the plant finder http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php to see which ones you like.

Just dive into it, don't worry about getting things wrong, everyone gets algae and makes mistakes along the way, just wing it and have some fun!


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Zapins said:


> Buy some good lights....Optional but recommended things to get after that are; substrate that is relatively small grained (not sand though), CO2 (yeast method or pressure CO2), canister filters etc...
> 
> Fertilizers are recommended too especially with good lights, you have lots of choices, you can use dry chemicals or liquid fertilizers like flourish, sea chem, etc... or check out http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2 you will need KNO3 (nitrates), K2SO4 (potassium and sulfur), KPO4 (phosphates), CaCl (calcium), MgSO4 (magnesium), and CSM+B (trace nutrients) to get started. Dry chemicals will last you several years, liquid ones will last a few weeks and will cost you more in the long run.
> 
> ...


I agree with _just about everything _ Zapins said. The only thing that I don't agree with is that I'd say that some basic choices ought to be made before you start, so to at least avoid spending unnecessarily on equipment that you may not want or may be to limiting for you. There are many different ways to do a planted aquarium. At least, that's what I've heard. Hehe...I've found the way that works for me, but ways that I've seen recommended by other people hadn't. So, the first thing I think you ought to do is decide on whether you think you're going to be into this endeavor or not. Then...*read about low-tech and high-tech*. That's basically where I'd say that the choice needs to be made.

Let me say that low-tech just didn't work out for me. And, I did it for years and years. There were times that it did seem fine though I felt very limited in the kinds of plants I could even hope to be successful with and, having a lot of fish in the tank just made the algae problem untenable, so if you'd want other than the minimal amount of fish in your tank, then, I'd suggest that you go more high-tech. Still, in these forums there are plenty of people that are very successful with low-tech tanks...I'd think that they are more disciplined than I am.

If you should decide to go more high-tech, IMO, you'll have a far wider choice of plants, including a huge variety of different colors from the brightest greens to the most intense reds. But, this entails, just as Zapins said...more intense lighting...a fertilization regime (I use "estimated index-dosing" which is inexpensive and very easy, so don't be put off by the term,) and pressurized CO2 (which is also easy...though not as inexpensive in initial outlay, so don't be put off by that either.)

That all having now been said, there'd be plenty of help for you here no matter which method you choose.


----------



## crazyambitionz1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks!all this was very helpful


----------



## crazyambitionz1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Buy some good lights. 1x55watts of power compact light would be fine, or possibly some T5 lighting if its around. Also, get a light timer so you don't have to turn the lights on and off every day.
> 
> From there, you can start buying plants and planting them. You really only need good lights to get started.
> 
> ...


But to start planting,dont i need soil to plant them in?


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

You will need substrate. I personally like eco-complete. I would definitely agree with getting lights, substrate, timer, and plants. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## crazyambitionz1 (Jul 21, 2009)

pambe1975 said:


> You will need substrate. I personally like eco-complete. I would definitely agree with getting lights, substrate, timer, and plants. Good luck and have fun!


where can i get this?can i purchase online?Also how much would i need for a 20 gallon tank


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I also use Eco-complete and I'm very happy with it. I tried other more expensive substrates but this one is really superior in my experience and more trouble free. It's widely available on the Internet, for example....

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9087

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~CS0770.html

I would think that a good-quality local fish store would get it in for you. I think two bags would be all-right but, ask where you buy it when you give them your tank's dimensions.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Just as a note on Avi's comments on low-tech v high-tech regarding plant colors, depending on the substrate you choose (soil) beneath your "substrate" you can get some really nice reds out of plants that are generally just green. I've even got red leaves on E.tenellus, and I use NOTHING (CO2, filtration, ferts...) other than just letting the tank do its thing (soil decomp will give you CO2 and micros, while fish and feeding give you macros). I thought it was sick at first, but it's starting to spread like crazy. 

That said, you CERTAINLY have more choices and MUCH more vibrance when you introduce the high-tech aspects, especially with high wattage lighting. And it's easier to avoid the "pea soup" most folks get during the first couple of months of the NPT as the soil goes through a rapid nutrient release before settling in for the long haul.

Just make sure you know what you want first (plants and critters) and then go from there to provide them the habitat they need to thrive (lighting, ferts, et cetera).


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Buy some good lights. 1x55watts of power compact light would be fine, or possibly some T5 lighting if its around. Also, get a light timer so you don't have to turn the lights on and off every day.
> 
> From there, you can start buying plants and planting them. You really only need good lights to get started.
> 
> ...


got any links on good lighting options for a 20G High i been looking for a 24" fixture that has more than 30Watts of power.


----------

